# Got out and poked a few 11/15/09



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Went out sunday night......started at dark and hunted till 8:30. Found a nice stretch that had alot of shorty's but had these mixed in. was a incoming tide...once it went slack they disapeared. Had to work today and called it a night.Largest was 21" and stuck him in the lower jaw...was'nt aiming too good last nite.... but luckly did'nt lose any.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice mess of fish!

:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good ones!!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice mess of them there flatties!!! What time is dinner?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice.. making my mouth water.:hungry


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice, Glad to see they are still around. Gene


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *recess (11/17/2009)*Nice, Glad to see they are still around. Gene


Over here in Okaloosa they are moving out slow this year....still plenty in our upper bay.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great mess of flatties! How was dinner?

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I traded this batch for some Deer meat....next batch will be for dinner


----------

